# Holding steelies? And Vaseline works wonders!



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone know where the steelies have been holding? Pools, tailouts, eddys? I have been trying alot of tailouts of pools, with no luck with alot of different flies. Ohhh and Vaseline works wonders on your rod eyes! just apply a tiny bit to each eye... and you got a couple of hours with no ice! Tried it today!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

... i hope someone gets that....


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Ooooof!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ... i hope someone gets that....


Not sure what you mean please elaborate for our female and youth members! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Not sure what you mean please elaborate for our female and youth members!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Thanks too good


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Rasper said:


> Thanks too good


...just a joke..sorry to offend anyone


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ...just a joke..sorry to offend anyone



you are all good. anyways, where are those steelies holding at?


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Rasper - last time I fished was Thursday. Fish were holding in tailouts of deep pools for the most part. I also hooked a few fish in fairly shallow water holding behind boulders. Water is cold and fish are lazy right now, they are keying on areas where they don't have to expend much energy. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Fly fisherman and vaseline go together like squigwiggler and a chrome beast snagged in the caudaul peducal.


----------

